# Temp Soft Food Diet



## Chef Munky (May 29, 2009)

Were just about to head out the door.My son has to have his wisdom teeth removed this morning..
After surgery they recommend that he eats with a spoon a soft food diet for a few days.We have to try to avoid *dry socket* and food particles getting past the stitches.

He wants vanilla shakes,that's fine,but I  think he needs something a lil more substantial then that..Broth is made..Soups on...I'm really out of ideas and a tad stressed..Anesthesia gives me the jitters..
If anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it.
Thanks.
Munky.


----------



## Wyogal (May 29, 2009)

Puddings are nice, too. Get some ensure or something like that if you are concerned about nutrients. Otherwise, a multi vitamin and shakes.... ha!


----------



## JMediger (May 29, 2009)

I'm sure they will tell him (and you) this but sucking is NOT advised.  If he has the shakes, make sure he eats with a spoon - not the straw.  I had my wisdom teeth pulled 20 years ago and still remember the frustration of dry sockets ... avoid the straw!
Pureed fruit would be yummy - avoid strawberries but melons would be great with some wheat germ or carnation breakfast added for nutrients and protein.
He'll be fine (and so will you!)!  Let us know how it goes ...


----------



## Wyogal (May 29, 2009)

yes, I forgot about the straw!! I had mine removed 30 years ago, not a great experience. I know other kids who have had theirs removed recently and they did just fine.


----------



## jdtractorgirl (May 29, 2009)

I agree with Wyogal.  Puddings will help, ensure, carnation instant breakfast, even possibly slimfast will do the trick if you're worried about nutrition issues.  Broth is good...but try to switch it up and not stick to one thing.  I once had a procedure done where I could only have clear liquids, and I cannot eat broth or jello to this day!


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2009)

smoothies!


----------



## Cooksie (May 29, 2009)

He might like some mashed/whipped potatoes and gravy or some soft scrambled eggs with cheese.  I think those nutritional drinks taste pretty bad.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2009)

All food is soft food if you have a blender.  Baby foods are good too.


----------



## Silversage (May 29, 2009)

shcrambled eggsh


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> All food is soft food if you have a blender. Baby foods are good too.


 
i used to mix my prevacid with baby food pears. pretty tasty! like very pureed applesauce.


----------



## linicx (May 29, 2009)

Plain Jello, pudding, mashed potatoes, ice cream, pureed food and ice chips, Basically anything soft and wet that does not require chewing. Soft cereal like Cream of Wheat ior Cream of Rice or baby food - not toddler. . 

The dry socket is the result of the blood clot being prematurely removed.  Shallow sips from a straw - a  small teaspoon at a time - is okay. The draw it takes to get a mouthful of shake is what dislodges the clot.


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2009)

had mine dug out 40 years ago this summer, boy were my gums swollen, could not get my teeth together. I wanted cold things. I recommend to let him eat what he wants.

Want to know what I subsisted on?


Seriously, it was ice cream, orange juice and plastic wrapped raw chocolate chip cookie dough that I let dissolve in my mouth.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 29, 2009)

Hi All.
Well were home safe and sound.He's doing fine getting some rest.They the Dr,and nurses took great care of him.We were very concerned about the anesthesia.His last surgery (his first) he was 7,he had a bad reaction from it.
Knowing his past we let this Dr know about it,and thankfully I had his previous Dr's # and hospital  where he was admitted.UCSF did a great job giving this Dr detailed needed info.They made sure it didn't happen this time.He woke up alert asnwered all the questions right.It went well 
He's allowed to eat what he wants,just keep the area clean.Lay down as much as possible.
He was a riot on the way home.I think he was still under the happy gas.
Thank you all very much for the suggestions,he loved the pudding idea.I'm making some up and have cups ready made for when he feels like something to eat.Pudding never crossed my mind.
You guys were a tremendous help.Thanks again. 

Munky.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 30, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> He might like some mashed/whipped potatoes and gravy or some soft scrambled eggs with cheese.  I think those nutritional drinks taste pretty bad.



When my son first got his braces he requested mashed potatoes. Lived on them for a couple of days.


----------

